# Shortcut - Script pour régler mon réveil en se basant sur mon calendrier



## BasileDesquiens (11 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, 

Je travail en shift, c’est à dire certains moment le matin, à d’autre l’après midi. Je mets ces jours dans mon calendrier. 

J’aime beaucoup la fonction sommeille présente sur les iPhones et je tâtonne sur shortcut. 

Mon objectif est de créer un shortcut qui lit mon calendrier et qui en fonction du nom de l’evenement régle l’heure de lever l’heure de coucher étant plus ou moins La meme a chaque fois cette dernière n’est pas forcément variable. 

Voici a quoi ressemblerai le script en mode littéraire:

 Si l’évènement du J+1 est “Early Shift” alors heure de lever 05:00 sinon, si L’événement du j+1 est “Late Shift“ alors heure de lever est 09:00 Sinon si l’évènement du j+ 1 est ”nul“ ( si il y a rien dans le calendrier) alors demander texte: heure de lever: (et la j’ai le choix entre 7h30 9H ou 10h)

dans l’idéal je voudrais faire en sorte que ce script soit automatique vers 22h Et qu’il s’affiche sur l’écran comme introduit avec IOS 14. 

Pour le moment j’ai réussi a peu près a ajouter des alarmes manuelle mais je n’aime pas trop je préfère vraiment le mode sommeille de l’iPhone. 

Est que vous avez reussi à intégrer la fonction someille dans vos raccourcis ? 

Merci d’avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Novembre 2020)

L'action "activer/désactiver l'alarme" permet d'activer ou non les alarmes du "sommeil"
Le nom des alarmes du "sommeil" sont "coucher" (pas très pratique)
Le "activer/désactiver" semble ne faire qu'activer l'alarme (sans doute un bug) 
Le "basculer" permet d'activer si elle était inactive et inversement.

Peut-être que partir sur cette base serait adapté ?


			Shortcuts
		


Et dans "Automatisation" de l'application raccourci, tu le déclenches à 22h (si cela marche bien chez toi) sinon via le mode "ne pas déranger" que tu activerais en automatique à 22h (astuce d'avant iOS14 pour déclencher à heure fixe)

Mais s'il y a plus simple pour désactiver le réveil du mode "sommeil" les jours fériés, je suis preneur (c'est con de devoir le désactiver la veille et le réactiver ensuite)


----------



## BasileDesquiens (11 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> L'action "activer/désactiver l'alarme" permet d'activer ou non les alarmes du "sommeil"
> Le nom des alarmes du "sommeil" sont "coucher" (pas très pratique)
> Le "activer/désactiver" semble ne faire qu'activer l'alarme (sans doute un bug)
> Le "basculer" permet d'activer si elle était inactive et inversement.
> ...


Merci

c'est plus ou moins la ou j'en était dans mes test avec Sommeil mais c'est 2 alarmes au même nom m'ont rendu fou hier, 

je vais essayer de chipoter avec ca mais ce serait vraiment pratique de pouvoir avoir plus de control sur ce mode  

merci pour ton aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Novembre 2020)

C'est clair

Il y a le "récupérer toutes les alarmes" qui te permet de retrouver dans quel ordre elle sont, mais c'est pas pratique...
Et comment être certain qu'une alarme du mode "sommeil" est bien arrêtée ? Il n'y a pas de statut ou autre...


----------



## BasileDesquiens (11 Novembre 2020)

Oui c’est vraiment pas pratique, 

Je cherche aussi a ajoute une automatisation qui declenche une scene HomeKit quand le réveil sonne. Est que tu as und idée de comment faire ? 
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Novembre 2020)

Pour le déclenchement : se baser sur "sommeil" dans automatisation, puis le choix "au réveil". Cela sera déclenché lorsque tu arrête le réveil.
Ensuite, lancer la scène HomeKit (mais ça, je ne sais pas faire).


----------



## Lufffy447 (11 Novembre 2020)

J’ai créé un raccourci qui active mes réveils et la plage de fonctionnement du mode ne pas déranger en fonction du jour de la semaine si ça t’intéresse. 
Ça gère aussi si je lance le raccourci la veille au soir ou entre minuit et 3h du matin pour éviter le problème du J+1.
J’ai des actions qui comparent le jour de semaine en format texte pour savoir si il faut activer un réveil pour le boulot ou le week-end. Ces actions pourraient servir à comparer le texte d’un événement calendrier je suppose


----------



## BasileDesquiens (12 Novembre 2020)

Merci à vous deux pour vos retours!

Je progresse petit à petit!
Voici le lien du raccourci: https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/2e29a30366764e79be70f9f95edf6f5d

La première partie avec le early shift marche super bien par contre la seconde partie quelque chose cloche. 
j’ai rajouté un si les conditions de l’événement ne sont pas remplies alors on fait une nouvelle recherche dans le calendrier avec « late shift » si cette dernière valeur est trouvée alors on déclenche l’alarme à 9h 

malheureusement le résultat n’est pas au rendez vous j’obtiens juste comme résultat un aperçu de l’événement comme sur la
Capture d’écran 






Voilà pour ce qui est de HomeKit j’ai réussi à faire dans l’onglet automatisation l’activation d’une scène quand je clôture l’alarme de réveil. C’est plutôt pas mal  je suis content de me pencher la dessus ça ouvre beaucoup de possibilités 

Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Novembre 2020)

Ton raccourci corrigé :


			Shortcuts
		


Une autre version (pour mes tests, cela te servira peut-être) :


			Shortcuts
		


Le problème venait de l’événement du 2ème test, c’était toujours celui issu de la recherche du « Early Shift »


----------



## BasileDesquiens (13 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ton raccourci corrigé :
> 
> 
> Shortcuts
> ...


Merci !
Je vais comparer les 2 voir ce qui ne fonctionnait pas d’un peu plus près ton test pour faire évoluer un peu mon raccourci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Novembre 2020)

C'était cette partie-là qui était ko : 




Il suffit de l'effacer et d'utiliser "selec. variable magique" pour avoir la bonne variable


----------



## J€roWe (1 Octobre 2022)

Membre supprimé 1129907 a dit:


> Ton raccourci corrigé :
> 
> 
> Shortcuts
> ...


Bonjour,
Je serai intéressé par ton script 
Par avance merci…


----------

